# Aerosol DIY vs Professional Spraying & a few other questions



## JM93 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evening All.

I've a few questions which i'm sure a few people with a bit of knowledge on here could answer for me.

I've recently purchased a couple of original factory bumpers, which I wish to repair and fit to my car. The damage is fine, there is a light crack in the rear, and a couple of scuff marks on the front - i've repaired similar before, and after reading on here and other forums i'm confident I can repair to a good standard.

Now, a couple of questions!

Once i've repaired these, I want to have a go at doing a diy spray job, with cans, to a good standard (i.e virtually factory finish, im a bit of a perfectionist!). I've done a repair before on my old car, and this came up brilliantly and you couldn't tell, however this was a solid colour.

The colour of my current car is orange - providing I carry out the prep work correctly, and lay down sufficient primer and 3 coats of colour, am i likely to achieve a good finish? I'm willing to wetsand, machine polish etc to achieve it.

I spoke with paints4u to get some colour mixed up into a can, and they advised that they only do 'hydrofan water based paint' in my colour, which does not require to be lacquered. What finish will I achieve with this, without lacquer? What is the difference between this water based paint vs the usual solvent based with lacquer? Will I be able to machine polish this finish?

Has anyone got photographs of a finish they have achieved using this method?

Finally, if I do decide to get it done my a bodyshop, has anyone got any recommendations for one in the Newcastle area which is reasonably priced? And what would I expect to pay for both bumpers to be sprayed?

Thanks in advance!

James


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

I've had a quote for 2 bumpers they do all prep done and a crack repaired for £150 if you do the prep work it would probably be a lot less but most places don't like prep work already done


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

If its orange you'll need a white base to ensure coverage. 

Hydrofan NEEDS lacquering, it's waterbased and will simply wash off when wet and will not be shiny without lacquer. 

Hydrofan is made by Lechler, it's their name for waterbased paint. 

All paint for the last 5-10 years has needed a clear coat apart from celly/2k. 

I still clear 2k as it means the paint won't fade long term. 

Rob


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

VdoubleU said:


> I've had a quote for 2 bumpers they do all prep done and a crack repaired for £150 if you do the prep work it would probably be a lot less but most places don't like prep work already done


Not again!!!

I would not be repairing your bumpers at those prices, I would like to make a living not run a charity.

I would be charging at least £150 per bumper to do a proper job, even my traders lay more than that and they spend 20-25k a year with me.


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Rob is correct. He got it in one. You can't not laquer any waterbased paint. And 150 for 2 bumpers sounds like the deal of the century. Your body man must be a big fan of poverty.


----------



## JM93 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the fast replies - I have infact just re-read the email that was sent and is does state that lacquer will need to be applied. Doh!

Thought it was a mistake! The fear I have is taking it to a bodyshop and them not doing a decent job - which is why I'm considering taking the risk by giving it a go myself. Suppose the worst that can happen is a few months down the line I pay for someone to do it, i'll only be £50 out of pocket from the original job.

I've also read on the forums that a spray can job may not hold up against some cleaning chemicals - if I apply some petrol resistant lacquer over a couple of layers, will this solve the issue? I saw it in Halfrauds when I visited the other day.

Paints4u quoted me £14 for each 400ml tin which I believe is a similar price to Halfords. Can anyone recommend a good quality supplier with competitive prices?

Cheers,

James


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I've used these in the past
http://auto-paint.co.uk/carpaint/

Always been a good match when ever I've bought any :thumb:

Cheers
Geoff


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

VdoubleU said:


> I've had a quote for 2 bumpers they do all prep done and a crack repaired for £150 if you do the prep work it would probably be a lot less but most places don't like prep work already done


:tumbleweed:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

robdcfc said:


> Not again!!!
> 
> I would not be repairing your bumpers at those prices, I would like to make a living not run a charity.
> 
> I would be charging at least £150 per bumper to do a proper job, even my traders lay more than that and they spend 20-25k a year with me.


^^^ This ^^^


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Give us a call tomorrow and well go through it with you, lot of info on the site as well and how to videos coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## JM93 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks! Just picked this message up and I dont finish work until after 5, do you supply colour matched paint/primer etc?

Cheers, James


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes James, let us know what you need. If you can't phone, email or PM us.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

im not sure you could get good coverage from a rattle can over such a large panel . i may well be wrong though


----------

